# Lack of attention



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd like to keep Fawkes's interest for retrieving high for multiple venues we may try in the future. Fawkes loves to retrieve in the house and will retrieve a Kong, an Air Dog stick, and a tug no problem, even with the other dogs milling around. In general, the sessions are kept short (2-3 minutes) as they usually take place during my lunch break so he gets a quick bit of exercise in as well. Usually he's good for playing two tug in the backyard with a 20 foot long line attached and usually outs nicely and on command. Well, until the trees in the backyard dumped 10 bazillion leaves on the ground last week. Between that and the mole, he'll only do a couple rounds before wandering off to sniff. What should be my response to his 6 month old ADHD? Try to get his attention again with the tug or toy or should it be a "oops, too bad" kind of thing and grab the long line and run him back to his crate as a missed opportunity to play then try again in 20 minutes or so?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Both  Get his attention, tease the crap out of him, then put the toy away and back into the crate with him. 

Next time try to stop the game 1 retrieve before he looses focus, and end it the same way, tease him up, put the toy away, and put him away. 

Always leave him wanting more. 

Since you know he wants to do the sniff and pee thing, you might "break" him first, then once he's got that out of his system play some fetch with him.


----------

